# a suggestion for training



## thekuntawman (Oct 26, 2002)

instead of just focusing on drills and counterings, try training for attacking a certain body part. for example, you spar, but then make your goal to strike the outside temple and the inside thigh/shin. you can do everything else, but the goal is to hit those areas. then you can come up with different kinds of strategy for attacking those areas, and you will become good at it.

if you take 6 months and spend one month for two different targets, you will develop the skill to hit what you want, when you want.


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 26, 2002)

oh yeah, 
and you have to make fighting the main part of your training sessions, then the next most important is practicing the combinations you will use to hit your chosen targets.


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

Head, body
head,body,leg

Im a head huter 
If u take out the 
head the body will follow.

or adleast this is
my belife.

God post


----------

